# What's your coolest *Psychic Experience*



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I've had a number of psychic experiences in my life but in a way I made them happen. When I was about 15 I started meditating a lot and the sole purpose was to become more psychic. It worked. Since then I've learned how to talk to the dead, I've had psychic dreams, cool deja vu experiences and other stuff. 

I did my college senior thesis on the History of Parapsychology. I created a reality TV show about psychics, and everything I wrote for years (including my latest book) was about psychic phenomena. I'll share a couple of my coolest psychic experiences. And I will try to stay away from the ones that I mention in my book.

But what's your coolest psychic experience. It could be deja vu, seeing into the future, seeing a ghost, a psychic dream, and incredible coincidence, anything.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I posted this in another thread that asked if anyone had ever had a sign from someone who has passed on:

Yes, both of my grandmothers, and my father made contact with me after they died.

The grandmother that I was close to took about 2 or 3 weeks after she died before I heard from her. Although I started to get the feeling that something was going on with her a few days before she passed. And I called her for the first time in about 6 months about 30 hours before she died.

I have to say that I was a little unhappy that it took her so long to actually contact me after she died, because she knew that I had that ability and I made her promise that she would come to see me after she died.

My father got in contact with me 2 or 3 weeks after he died as well. When I asked him why he took so long, he told me that he had to learn how to communicate and that's why it took him so long.

When the grandmother that wasn't close to came to me, it was a surprise. That is a great story though. 

I'm in my office working and I hear what sounds like someone knocking on the door. After I realize that it wasn't someone actually knocking I knew that it was a spirit. I asked who it was and she tells me and then tells me to go see a psychic.

Truth was I was a little insulted because I am a psychic. Why would I pay money to go see a psychic? But when your dead grandmother comes to you and tells you to go see a psychic, you do it. 

So I happened to have been in contact with an amazing psychic so I make an appointment. But not only is this psychic expensive, but he can’t give me an appointment for a week. “Fine,” I say. 

On the day, I wake up late and have to hurry out. I had a message on the answering machine from my Dad (still alive at the time) asking me if I was alright. I had no idea what he was talking about so I just ignore him and hop in the car.

Driving to the psychic was airy. For some reason it felt like there was no one on the street. In fact it felt so strange that I turned on my car radio to find out what was going on. At the moment that I turned the radio on, the DJ said “It’s been confirmed. A second plane has flown into the World Trade Center. I think that we are under attack.” It was 9/11.

I continue on to the psychic thinking that he might want to cancel. But instead he does the session. The session was mind blowing. 

So what I like to say is that because of a visit from my dead grandmother, on 9/11, when most people were thinking about the worst part of humanity, I was getting confirmation that there is more to life than what we can see or touch. And that is my story about the first and only time that that grandmother came to visit me from the dead.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I think nearly everyone in New Orleans has had an experience that makes them feel closer to the dead, not in their imagination but in a real and tangible way. It's not something you have to seek out, if you live here. There's something about this place. The dividing line is softer here.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

It's not my experience but I'm involved....

When my mother was 23, an older lady walked up to her and told her, "Congratulations!"  My mother had no clue what she was talking about and she told my mother she was pregnant.  She also told my mother that they would meet again.  Sure enough, they met again while my mother was still pregnant (with me) and she told my mother I was a girl.  This is something since my mother had seen 4 doctors and 3 out of 4 told her I was a boy.

Sure enough, everything she told my mother was true.  I am inclined to believe the story because my mother does have a habit of talking to strangers all the time (she's the kind of person who invites anyone who knocks on her door inside to visit).  I have yet to personally have a cool psychic experience but I have deja vu all the time and often dream of random little bits of situations before they happen.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have no idea if this counts or even what it was, but I used to go camping a lot when I was younger.  We were on a 4 day hike thing which the "adventure" group of older boys and girls got to do at this camp, and one night they took us on a night hike with no flashlights.  I guess the point was to get your night vision and experience it without the aid of anything but the moon and stars.

Well, I don't really remember it completely, but I do remember that at some point along the way everything lit up a bright orange and I could see like it was daytime... and I was the only one.  I was startled enough by it to blurt it out without thinking what kind of ridicule it might heap upon me (thankfully none cuz we were a pretty close group) and one of the councilors told me my spirit animal must be nearby and it was lending me one of its powers or something... obviously my spirit animal could see well in the dark.  Anyway, still seems like a bunch of hokum to me, but I can't deny it happening.  I just think my brain went a bit loopy from lack of sensory input.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I visited Cornwall (I stayed at Penzance, as in "Pirates of...."), I took a guided tour of interesting stuff in the area, and we visited several old stone rings and other Celtic remains.  The guide talked about Ley Lines, lines of force, etc., and I didn't pay much heed as I am very skeptical of that sort of thing.

We stopped at one site, and the guide explained that this area was supposed to be a key area for magnetic lines, and she invited us to try dowsing to see if we would pick up anything.  She provided us with dowsing rods she'd brought along, so we could try it.  Just so I could say I'd tried it, I gave it a shot.  At one area, just at the edge of a big stone slab (which I believe was a tomb, though this was in year 2000, so I can't swear to that from memory), the dowsing rod swung sharply downward without me doing anything special.  I stepped away, and it happened again at the same spot.  I am quite positive I wasn't doing anything to cause or influence this.  I stepped away, came back, and nothing happened the third time, so I backed off and waited while other people in the group who'd been watching me tried their luck dowsing the spot (nobody had any reaction).  As the guide was rounding us up to move on, I tried one more time, and the rod swung down sharply again.

I have no explanation, but I'm still very skeptical of dowsing and the lines of force idea.  But obviously I am quite possibly wrong about that!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This was not my "coolest" psychic experience, but my most terrifying and true one.  In 1990, I had a series of horrifying nightmares.  In these nightmares, gangs of ordinary American citizens attacked buildings and people.  I saw skyscrapers and other buildings on fire and collapsing in flames.  I saw ordinary people on flames and dying horrible deaths.  At the same time, I was traveling to Europe weekly on business and was carrying one of the first compact laptop computers.  While on one such flight, I started to tap out the story in my nightmares.  Within one and one-half months by typing away on the long intercontinental flights, during off-times in my London hotel room, and on weekends, I had a manuscript of over 560 pages in length.  Once I started writing the story, my nightmares went away.  It was as though a dark shadow had been lifted from my shoulders.

I only recently realized this, but my nightmares may have stemmed from the first Gulf War in 1990 and that weird video of Saddam Hussein seeming to give orders to secret cells to strike out.  In addition, from about 1985 to 1990, my offices were in Two World Trade Center in lower Manhattan in New York City, always above the 100th Floor.  It was a chilling connection that I have somehow repressed until now.  In fact, in my first drafts my principal character had his office on the 100th Floor of 2WTC.  The description of that office in the book is an almost exact replica of my office, if I remember correctly, on the 106th Floor of 2WTC.  After September 11, 2001, I changed his office location to a nondescript skyscraper in lower Manhattan.  My novel was copyrighted in 1991.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Years ago(close to 30yrs) my friend from high school came to visit and decided she wanted to go look up an old boyfriend, so I went along with her. We drove through the town we knew he was from, but after a few hours we gave up and agreed to try the next day. That night I had a dream about this guy. In the dream he was married to a black woman and had a son. That next day when she came to pick me up I told her about my dream, she didn't think too much of it until she decided to look up the phone number to this guys parent's house. She called and talked with his Dad, who remembered her and next (as I'm sitting in the car looking at her on the payphone) she nearly dropped the phone! She had a stunned look on her face, she hung up the phone and came over to the car and says.."OMG Chris! He's married and his wife is black and he has a son!!!"  This gets a bit better, as we do find this guy and my friend tells him about my dream, I told him I knew what his wife looked like...and I gave him a full description, he says..."That's her!!"


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Trilby said:


> Years ago(close to 30yrs) my friend from high school came to visit and decided she wanted to go look up an old boyfriend, so I went along with her. We drove through the town we knew he was from, but after a few hours we gave up and agreed to try the next day. That night I had a dream about this guy. In the dream he was married to a black woman and had a son. That next day when she came to pick me up I told her about my dream, she didn't think too much of it until she decided to look up the phone number to this guys parent's house. She called and talked with his Dad, who remembered her and next (as I'm sitting in the car looking at her on the payphone) she nearly dropped the phone! She had a stunned look on her face, she hung up the phone and came over to the car and says.."OMG Chris! He's married and his wife is black and he has a son!!!" This gets a bit better, as we do find this guy and my friend tells him about my dream, I told him I knew what his wife looked like...and I gave him a full description, he says..."That's her!!"


That is truly freaky.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I get deja vu dreams, but nothing cool.  It's usually me and someone else having a conversation about nothing groundbreaking or information I need to know.  Once it was my cousin, his wife and myself in his car talking about a repelling trip (you know, purposely throwing yourself down a cliff w/ only a rope and some harnesses to keep you from certain death) I had taken and how I nearly had a heart attack, I was so scared.  That is a typical deja vu dream.  I've yet to have anything super cool happen that I've dreamed before.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I've visited psychics a few times, and usually I'm not impressed.  My education is in physics and engineering, so it takes a lot to convince me of anything that violates the laws of physics as I understand them.  But if something truly unexplainable presents itself, I won't deny that it happened.

About ten years ago, I had a brief psychic reading that was mostly unmemorable...until the very end, when she said, "I'm hearing three names--Barbara, Robert, and James."  My ears perked up, because I knew that my novel was under consideration at Poisoned Pen Press, which is owned by Barbara Peters and Robert Rosenwald.  Sure enough, I received an email from Robert, offering me a contract that changed my life.  

So who was James? I was happily married at the time, so I hadn't a clue who he might be.  Time passed.  I got a divorce.  I dated a series of men who turned out to be jerks.  Then a very nice man named James asked me out, but I was pretty sure I wasn't interested.  Several other men were asking, as well.  I felt like I needed some guidance.  That same psychic, who doesn't live here, happened to be in town, so I made an appointment.  

It had been nine years since we'd met, and she couldn't possibly have remembered me, yet as soon as my butt hit the chair, she said, "Who's James?"  I told her.  Then she said, "Who's Paul?" and I said, "Well, I just hung up the phone from talking to him before I came here.  He almost made me late.  He wants to date me, but he kinda creeps me out."  Then she said, "And Brian?" and I said, "Well, we went out last week, but I just don't think he's right for me."  She had me show her pictures of my family, and she pulled my grandson's middle name out of the air.  She knew my son-in-law's name started with a K.  And she got a derivative of my son's name.  She wasn't perfect, no, but she was really convincing.  Her other predictions and advice seemed somewhat generic, so I think her gift is limited to names.  It's of limited usefulness, but it feels very real.

So did I fall for James?  No.  I still don't know who James is going to be.  And were there names that she pulled out of the air that didn't mean anything to me at the time but they do now?  Yes.  There was one:  Rick.  Less than a year later, I met my boyfriend...Erick.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

This isn't nearly as cool as your stories, but when I was 11, my friend got to stay over at my house because her parents went on vacation. The night before she had to leave, we wished  and wished for a giant snowstorm to strand her parents wherever they were so that she could stay longer. Her parents showed up the next day, perfectly on time, but as soon as they walked in the door, announced that there had been a huge snowstorm that almost delayed them and they barely managed to make it out before everything got stranded. Guess we weren't quite psychic enough. 

I think I mentioned this other one before, but the two times I've passed out, weird things have happened. One time was in the middle of the night, I woke up feeling off, went to the bathroom, and passed out halfway on the bed. At that moment, my mom reports she woke up with a start, thinking I had called for her, but then went back to sleep when she didn't hear anything more. A couple years later, I passed out at the allergist's office and I showed up in my sister's dream, wandering around looking confused, saying there was something wrong with me.

My sister also used to bend spoons. She was just a little kid and saw a show about psychics on tv and the guy bent spoons and started broken watches (or maybe it was stopping watches, I don't remember), so she tried it and was able to do both. She also routinely saw a black cat with no tail that could turn into a stick when anyone else came to see it (she would always yell for me to come and see). She's probably the psychic one of the family.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

My two faves as a wee lass  . Watched too many shows about telekinesis as a kid and wished I had the ability. One day in class I'm staring at this lock on someone's locker and willing it to move with my mind. Needless to say, it did shift. Probably the wind...I'm guessing.    Second was when I was walking with my father down the walkpath of the mall when I was small. I looked up instinctively, for some reason thinking that the lights above us would turn out at that moment as we headed to the car. Needless to say, they did in that instant. Coincidence more than likely, but it was still cool.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

CaroleC said:


> I think nearly everyone in New Orleans has had an experience that makes them feel closer to the dead, not in their imagination but in a real and tangible way. It's not something you have to seek out, if you live here. There's something about this place. The dividing line is softer here.


I hear a lot about New Orleans. Can you give an example?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

kindlequeen said:


> It's not my experience but I'm involved....
> 
> When my mother was 23, an older lady walked up to her and told her, "Congratulations!" My mother had no clue what she was talking about and she told my mother she was pregnant. She also told my mother that they would meet again. Sure enough, they met again while my mother was still pregnant (with me) and she told my mother I was a girl. This is something since my mother had seen 4 doctors and 3 out of 4 told her I was a boy.
> 
> Sure enough, everything she told my mother was true. I am inclined to believe the story because my mother does have a habit of talking to strangers all the time (she's the kind of person who invites anyone who knocks on her door inside to visit). I have yet to personally have a cool psychic experience but I have deja vu all the time and often dream of random little bits of situations before they happen.


That's a very cool story!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I get deja vu dreams, but nothing cool. It's usually me and someone else having a conversation about nothing groundbreaking or information I need to know. Once it was my cousin, his wife and myself in his car talking about a repelling trip (you know, purposely throwing yourself down a cliff w/ only a rope and some harnesses to keep you from certain death) I had taken and how I nearly had a heart attack, I was so scared. That is a typical deja vu dream. I've yet to have anything super cool happen that I've dreamed before.


My coolest and most distinct deja vu happened when I was a senior in high school. It was in the middle of some class when I drifted off for a few seconds. When I snapped out of it I turned to a friend that sat behind me and said I just had a vision (or something like that. I'm not sure what I said but I knew that I called it something that indicated that I felt like it was glimpse into the future). My friend was well aware of my ability so she just asked what it was.

I described to her a scene where I was sitting at a long table at college where a loud, blonde woman was sitting in front of me and to my left. And she was laughing obnoxiously.

My friend wasn't impressed by it. And the truth was that neither was I. So I ended my conversation by saying that at least I now knew that I was going to college, because I was very stressed about whether or not I was going to get accepted into the only school I applied for.

Four weeks after I got to college I'm at the cafeteria and I hear this very obnoxious laugh. I turn and a blonde woman is sitting exactly where she was in my déjà vu. The blonde turned out to be my roommate's girlfriend. I immediately turned to her and said "this moment was a déjà vu I had in high school. I was wondering who you were. It is nice to know it was you." She replied by just saying "cool."


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

maryannaevans said:


> made an appointment.
> And were there names that she pulled out of the air that didn't mean anything to me at the time but they do now? Yes.


Isn't it interesting how even when amazing things happen to us, we can still doubt the reality of the events? Even with all of the psychic events that I have been a part of, I am still so quick to say, "maybe I'm just making all of this up. Or, maybe just this thing over here is real and everything else is just 'bull'."

The last book I released sat on my shelf for 2 years because even though the psychic stories I tell in it are unbiasedly told, I couldn't help but think, 'Yeah, but maybe none of it was actually real. And maybe people will think I'm crazy for it.'

It was just commerce that made me publish it in the end.  I still have no idea what the response to it will be. But I find it interesting how with overwhelming evidence to the contrary, we can still show so much doubt.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I think I mentioned this other one before, but the two times I've passed out, weird things have happened. One time was in the middle of the night, I woke up feeling off, went to the bathroom, and passed out halfway on the bed. At that moment, my mom reports she woke up with a start, thinking I had called for her, but then went back to sleep when she didn't hear anything more. A couple years later, I passed out at the allergist's office and I showed up in my sister's dream, wandering around looking confused, saying there was something wrong with me.


No, I think you both are. What you are describing is astral travel. I have heard stories about it, but have never experienced it. Very cool!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Personally I am incredibly skeptical about pyschics.

I'm not sure if you've heard of Derren Brown? He's an English magician / mind-reader and I've seen him do some truly amazing bits if mind reading. Including picking out names of people relevant to the audience, knowing some really personal details about people etc.

How does he do this? 'Simple' reading of body-language - he's got this honed to such a degree, he can guess which hand a person has hidden a coin in, 5 times in a row.

When you add to this the fact that 'believers' will then fit their own experiences to match the 'prediction', a lot of these stories can be explained.

I've had quite a few deja-vu's, but these are the 'normal' kind where I experience soemthing a few seconds before it happens. I believe this is cause by mis-firings in the brain, causing a 'time-lapse'.

I never however have had the kind of experience Christian described about the college woman - that sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> Personally I am incredibly skeptical about pyschics.
> 
> *I'm not sure if you've heard of Derren Brown? He's an English magician / mind-reader and I've seen him do some truly amazing bits if mind reading. Including picking out names of people relevant to the audience, knowing some really personal details about people etc.
> 
> ...


Even though I've had deja vu, I don't really believe in pyschics. I believe that if you need to know something, there will be a way for you to find out. I did have 3 of my brothers work for a call in pyschic (Cleo, if you remember the commercials). They were young, needed money for college and the pay was something like $10 an hour (a fortune for college students). As one of them was being interviewed, he flat out told the interviewer that he did not have any abilities, that he did not believe in it, he told her he was just needing a pay check. Her response? "I feel you have very strong psychic abilities". All 3 were taught how to read tarot cards (a trick my younger bro still uses @ parties sometimes), but did not really need them. They eventually quit earlier than planned b/c they felt like they were scamming people. Most people just needed someone to talk out their problems and were leading my brothers to what they wanted to talk about, even when they thought they weren't. My oldest brother admitted that he never ever used the tarot cards b/c the callers were able to let him know what he was supposed to be "divining". This is my take on psychics from personal experiences. This does not mean that someone has abilities, just that I have not seen them.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Even though I've had deja vu, I don't really believe in pyschics. I believe that if you need to know something, there will be a way for you to find out. I did have 3 of my brothers work for a call in pyschic (Cleo, if you remember the commercials). They were young, needed money for college and the pay was something like $10 an hour (a fortune for college students). As one of them was being interviewed, he flat out told the interviewer that he did not have any abilities, that he did not believe in it, he told her he was just needing a pay check. Her response? "I feel you have very strong psychic abilities". All 3 were taught how to read tarot cards (a trick my younger bro still uses @ parties sometimes), but did not really need them. They eventually quit earlier than planned b/c they felt like they were scamming people. Most people just needed someone to talk out their problems and were leading my brothers to what they wanted to talk about, even when they thought they weren't. My oldest brother admitted that he never ever used the tarot cards b/c the callers were able to let him know what he was supposed to be "divining". This is my take on psychics from personal experiences. This does not mean that someone has abilities, just that I have not seen them.


I have a great story about talking to a psychic that I will share this weekend.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I hear a lot about New Orleans. Can you give an example?


Well, OK. This is going to sound pretty nutty, which is why I was a little reluctant to do so. Please just bear in mind that I am a retired scientist, and not religious or superstitious, and never really took stories like this seriously until I moved to New Orleans some years ago. Also I am pretty easy-going and not under any stress, not unusually imaginative, and do not indulge in alcohol or drugs. Anyway, here are three examples......

(1) In 2002 I bought a house previously owned by a widow named Marie, who had raised her two grown daughters there. She had owned the house for 35 years, since it was built. Marie died in a car accident the day before Christmas, 2001, and I bought the house and all the furniture in it, six months later. The first night I moved in, after a few hours I had a strong sense of someone very hostile there that apparently thought I was an intruder. This was a very distinct sensation. Also I heard things and so on, but never saw her. Not having read about such things, I didn't know what to do. So, I began talking to Marie when she was around. I let her know that the house was now mine, and what had happened to her, that her daughters missed her very much, and that I promised to take care of the house and furniture but it was time for her to move on. The feelings of hostility lessened almost immediately and she seemed unsure, sad, lost, and mostly confused. Her thinking was apparently kind of fuzzy because it was hard for her to remember all this and to absorb it, so I repeated the explanations on days when she needed a refresher on what was going on. I was as friendly as I could be, and told her I didn't mind her being around at all, but that it was probably time to move on when she felt she could. She seemed to think I was OK after all. She kept me company for a few months but gradually was around less and less and eventually (within six months or a year, I guess) she just didn't come back. From the day I moved in until well after she was gone for good, I chose not to move my/her furniture around at all or to leave my own things lying around because I was concerned that it might confuse or distress her. I felt that I had gotten to know her, and when neighbors reminisced about Marie once or twice, I could finish their sentences describing her before they did.

(2) My dear friend and companion, Frank, and I live in separate houses by choice. He inherited his house (and its contents) from a dear, beloved, elderly uncle in 2004. We both felt his uncle's presence in the house, again for about a year, but I never saw or heard him. His presence was unmistakable. Frank felt that his uncle was guiding him in some difficult decisions, as well as helping out in some easier things around the house like where to find this or that. He felt that his uncle was trying to nudge him into feeling more comfortable in the house, and less sad about the circumstances under which he got it. In his case, his uncle knew very well who he was and what was going on, immediately.

(3) We were some of the first to return to St. Bernard Parish, south of New Orleans, just days after Hurricane Katrina. We had to drive down there to check on a family property. On the way, after we passed the authorities at the checkpoints we saw almost nobody but suddenly I felt the anguish and terror of hundreds of people washing over me and I began to cry. I told Frank that many, many people had drowned there in the storm and they were terrified. Although I didn't know it then, and didn't even know about this tragedy yet, it turned out that was at the location of St. Rita's nursing home where almost all the patients drowned. Those poor people. All I could sense was panic and terror, but I couldn't talk to any of the spirits individually or understand anything they were silently screaming due to the panic and cacaphony. I had no way of calming any of them down and it was a horrific experience. The feelings I was sensing were absent a few miles down the road but I felt the same sensations all over again at the same spot on the drive back. The feeling was eventually gone, or at least much less at St. Rita's when we went back a couple of months later.

I could go on... but you get the idea. Notice that none of my own personal experiences involve ghosts - - just temporary spiritual remains of dead people after they have died. There is probably some scientific explanation to it, but I doubt it will be known in my lifetime.

I know all of this sounds hokey until you experience it. I really don't think I know anyone here who hasn't had similar experiences. The boundary between life and death here seems softer than elsewhere. I guess this is why New Orleans is so popular among those people who present themselves as Goth/Vampire types, and those interested in reincarnation, and so on. Hallowe'en here is amazing.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I forgot one more thing about this psychic. It slipped my mind when I posted my story, because it didn't happen to me. My friend, who is struggling with the direction to take her nonfiction writing career, which has been very successful but is in a dry period, went to the same psychic. She was struggling with the decision of whether to try fiction or to try to publish a collection of her essays. Before she got to her question, the psychic seemed to be strangely focused on a name that she couldn't get to come clear, with the initials S.A. After thrashing through everyone she knew, looking for those initials my friend said. "Oh, duh. S.A. Essay." She took that as a sign to write the essay book. This just happened, so I can't tell you how it turned out. But when she got up to leave, she said she'd be back, and the psychic said, "Next time, bring your friend...the one who writes mysteries." (No, my friend hadn't mentioned me or my books. She was there to solve her own problems.)

So I guess I've been summoned by someone in the great beyond. 



maryannaevans said:


> I've visited psychics a few times, and usually I'm not impressed. My education is in physics and engineering, so it takes a lot to convince me of anything that violates the laws of physics as I understand them. But if something truly unexplainable presents itself, I won't deny that it happened.
> 
> About ten years ago, I had a brief psychic reading that was mostly unmemorable...until the very end, when she said, "I'm hearing three names--Barbara, Robert, and James." My ears perked up, because I knew that my novel was under consideration at Poisoned Pen Press, which is owned by Barbara Peters and Robert Rosenwald. Sure enough, I received an email from Robert, offering me a contract that changed my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

maryannaevans said:


> "Oh, duh. S.A. Essay."


That's pretty good.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> Well, I don't really remember it completely, but I do remember that at some point along the way everything lit up a bright orange and I could see like it was daytime... and I was the only one. I was startled enough by it to blurt it out without thinking what kind of ridicule it might heap upon me (thankfully none cuz we were a pretty close group) and one of the councilors told me my spirit animal must be nearby and it was lending me one of its powers or something... obviously my spirit animal could see well in the dark. Anyway, still seems like a bunch of hokum to me, but I can't deny it happening. I just think my brain went a bit loopy from lack of sensory input.


That's interesting! I've never heard of anything like that.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Cindi_LeeJm said:


> My two faves as a wee lass . Watched too many shows about telekinesis as a kid and wished I had the ability. One day in class I'm staring at this lock on someone's locker and willing it to move with my mind. Needless to say, it did shift. Probably the wind...I'm guessing.  Second was when I was walking with my father down the walkpath of the mall when I was small. I looked up instinctively, for some reason thinking that the lights above us would turn out at that moment as we headed to the car. Needless to say, they did in that instant. Coincidence more than likely, but it was still cool.


I have always wanted telekinesis. I think my desire comes directly from watching Star Wars as a kid. But I've never had anything happen that I could even pretend to be telekinesis... which didn't have to do with clouds. But I don't think clouds count.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> But what's your coolest psychic experience. It could be deja vu, seeing into the future, seeing a ghost, a psychic dream, and incredible coincidence, anything.


I've never had one.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I have always wanted telekinesis. I think my desire comes directly from watching Star Wars as a kid. But I've never had anything happen that I could even pretend to be telekinesis... which didn't have to do with clouds. But I don't think clouds count.


When I was much younger, I would get bored sitting on the toilet and try to move things across the counter with my mind. It never worked. Then I got smart and started bringing in a book or something with me.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Predicting that I would post this response at precisely 4:55 pm is my first ever psychic experience...


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> When I was much younger, I would get bored sitting on the toilet and try to move things across the counter with my mind. It never worked. Then I got smart and started bringing in a book or something with me.


Hahaha! That's very funny!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Even though I've had deja vu, I don't really believe in pyschics. I believe that if you need to know something, there will be a way for you to find out. I did have 3 of my brothers work for a call in pyschic (Cleo, if you remember the commercials).


As I mentioned earlier I had sold a reality show about psychics to the creators of 'Trading Spouses' and 'Secret Millionaire'. After they bought it I was kept on to attach psychics to the show. I got a list of the best psychics in Los Angeles and proceeded to interview them by phone.

There was one psychic that was listed as an 'A' psychic so I was looking forward to the call. The call went as usual until suddenly he stopped me and asked "Why do I see Henry Winkler behind you?" I told him that I didn't know. He said "He played the Fonz, right?" I said "yeah." He then asked me if I was associated with him in some way, but I wasn't. In fact I had been in LA for about 5 years and I had only ever seen 3 celebrities. I just wasn't in that circle.

So after a minute or 2 of him trying to figure out why he said that, he simply said "Well, I guess it is about something that will happen." I told him that I would keep my eyes open for it. And his reply was that I "wouldn't have to keep my eyes open for it, because when it happened it would be obvious and I would be amazed". But the truth was that I felt a little sorry for him. Here he was trying to impress me and he laid a big goose egg. The interview continued as planned and I didn't bring the topic up again.

That week was the first week that I started working at Disney Channel as a promo producer. And 3 days after that call was the first day that I was supposed to work in their editing facility which was in the basement of the building. I'm there working with the editor on my left side and the graphics guy on my right and the editor turns around and says "Hey, the Fonz is behind you". I look back and through the door I could see Henry Winkler and another woman.

The woman asks to come in and show Henry Winkler the bay. I say it's Ok and he says hello and shakes my hand and stuff and then leaves. Apparently Henry Winkler was the executive producer of a show on the Disney Channel and this was the day they had scheduled for him to have a tour of the facility. But from the moment that he left I couldn't shake the feeling that the whole situation seemed familiar somehow. It wasn't until that night that it hit me. The psychic had asked, "Why do I see Henry Winkler behind you?" And the editor had said, "Hey, the Fonz is behind you." I was indeed amazed.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

When I was in college I had a dream that I had been standing outside a dorm, having a cigarette with this guy I'd never met, and having an interesting conversation about turtles. About two nights later, a friend was visiting, and he happened to have another friend on campus, and was wondering if we could all meet up and hang out together. Sure enough, this other friend was the guy from my dream. We had a cigarette outside his dorm, and he somehow directed conversation to the digestive system of turtles. It actually wasn't that exciting, but during the entire conversation, I felt entirely blown away because I was living, moment for moment, that exact dream.

Essentially, yes, I have had a psychic experience. And it was the absolute lamest one imaginable. Literally, I had smoke with some guy, and that's about it.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's an interesting but sad example of a psychic experience that happened to a friend of mine. 

I had a friend whose mother went into the hospital for a heart problem. She was an extremely heavy woman. While her mom was in the hospital my friend's sister who was also a heavy woman went into the hospital for pneumonia. Unfortunately her sister died. And then within 2 days her mother died. All that were left were my friend and her father.

Since I have the ability that I have she would call me whenever she become overwhelmed with grief and I would help her through it. One night I got a call from her and she is still groggy. She tells me that she just dreamt of her mother. Her mother in life was a piano player. And in the dream her mother had come back to her after she had died and sat at the piano. Her mother then played my friend's favorite song. After that they hugged and then my friend woke up.

When she told me this dream I immediately could tell that it was psychic. I knew that her mother had come back to visit her. And what I said was her mother had come back to let her know that she was alright and that she wasn't far. That gave my friend a lot of comfort. And that could have been part of the reason that she came back but not all of it.

What I believe now is that her mother had come back to give my friend some assurance that there is life after death and that even with death she wouldn't be alone. Because less than 2 weeks later my friend's dad died unexpectedly as well. After that she was alone. But because of her dream she could, at times, remember that they were still around.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

One night I had a dream about my brother and SIL.  They were walking out of the house, it was late winter, early spring and my SIL was very pregnant.  We had some type of conversation and they got into the truck and I dreamed they had a baby girl.

A week or two later mentioned the dream to them.  They both became quite indignant and told me very clearly they were not ready for more children or planning on more children.

Three weeks later I get a call from my bro, "How did I know?".  It turned out they didn't even know they were going to have a baby.  BUT alas, the baby turned out to be a boy.  My brother told me my dreams weren't very good.  However in the world of prophetic dreams, a 50% success rate isn't too bad!

I have had other dreams about things to come.  Some dreams are warnings and can be very helpful.  Also when people close to me are hurting or something goes wrong, I can feel it hundreds of miles away.  Sometimes I also have what I can only describe as a vision.  The visions are intensely personal and provide important information to me.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Tippy said:


> One night I had a dream about my brother and SIL. They were walking out of the house, it was late winter, early spring and my SIL was very pregnant. We had some type of conversation and they got into the truck and I dreamed they had a baby girl.
> 
> A week or two later mentioned the dream to them. They both became quite indignant and told me very clearly they were not ready for more children or planning on more children.
> 
> ...


Very Cool! I love to hear stories like that.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I have moments when I don't even know they're moments.  I wish I could 'sense' them in advance.

- I'm sure most of you know about the Station Fire, right?! The Station was a nightclub and the band Great White was playing. My husband was going to surprise me with tickets to the show, but when I came home that night I wasn't feeling well. I told him I just wanted to stay home and veg. He was bummed, but ok with it. When we woke up that morning, we heard that 100 people had perished in a fire that night; my 'bad feeling' was just that.

- I've dreamt the lottery numbers the same night the lottery happened, without watching the TV or listening to the radio. When I wake up, I know the numbers from the night before. This actually happened the time the Powerball was the biggest jackpot ever and the winner was already a millionaire (from down south; his granddaughter ended up dying from a drug overdose several years later). I was so upset I couldn't have dreamt the number the night before,  .

- I've dreamt about friends being pregnant or people around them being pregnant, as well as had feelings of things that were going to happen (like a friend being dumped, or a family member dying). I've just attributed it to being intuitive. My most recent was a former classmate of mine living out west who was pregnant. She didn't know the gender of her baby and she wasn't expecting him until the 17th of February. I had a dream she had a little boy, on Valentine's day and named him Romeo. I went against my own conscious (I'm always afraid of telling people when I have 'those' dreams of them because I don't want them to think I'm nuts) and told her on FB. I figured if I was right, how weird/creepy would that be and I'd have proof it I had predicted it. Well she had her little boy on Valentine's day and though she didn't name him Romeo, his name is Emile Raymond. I was sorta close ... 2 out of 3 (and Romeo could have been a dream muddled Raymond?   ).


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> - I'm sure most of you know about the Station Fire, right?! The Station was a nightclub and the band Great White was playing. My husband was going to surprise me with tickets to the show, but when I came home that night I wasn't feeling well. I told him I just wanted to stay home and veg. He was bummed, but ok with it. When we woke up that morning, we heard that 100 people had perished in a fire that night; my 'bad feeling' was just that.
> 
> - I've dreamt the lottery numbers the same night the lottery happened, without watching the TV or listening to the radio. When I wake up, I know the numbers from the night before. This actually happened the time the Powerball was the biggest jackpot ever and the winner was already a millionaire (from down south; his granddaughter ended up dying from a drug overdose several years later). I was so upset I couldn't have dreamt the number the night before, .
> 
> - I've dreamt about friends being pregnant or people around them being pregnant, as well as had feelings of things that were going to happen (like a friend being dumped, or a family member dying). I've just attributed it to being intuitive. My most recent was a former classmate of mine living out west who was pregnant. She didn't know the gender of her baby and she wasn't expecting him until the 17th of February. I had a dream she had a little boy, on Valentine's day and named him Romeo. I went against my own conscious (I'm always afraid of telling people when I have 'those' dreams of them because I don't want them to think I'm nuts) and told her on FB. I figured if I was right, how weird/creepy would that be and I'd have proof it I had predicted it. Well she had her little boy on Valentine's day and though she didn't name him Romeo, his name is Emile Raymond. I was sorta close ... 2 out of 3 (and Romeo could have been a dream muddled Raymond?  ).


That's very cool! Generally speaking I don't have such clear precognitions.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I stayed at a haunted bed and breakfast in Maryland about two decades ago. Beautiful place on a river. The house originally was a brothel that was nearly burned down by British soldiers. That night I tried to sleep but there was a loud party going on in the room next to me. By 3:30 am things had quieted down, but I heard heavy footsteps up and down the hall all night. I didn't feel the least bit frightened. In fact, I felt very safe. The next morning, when I went downstairs for breakfast, I told the woman serving my meal about the party in the room next to mine, and she told me I couldn't have heard anything since I was alone in the building all night! _Yeaaahhhhh!!!!_ Talk about feeling the hair on the back of my neck standing on end!

Still, I felt so comfortable and safe there that I returned about a year later with my future husband. Although we heard no parties, someone had turned on the overhead light in the middle of the night. Neither of us had done it. We had a good laugh the next morning, and enjoyed a very tasty breakfast. I no longer live in Maryland, but if I return and am anywhere near that B&B, I'll definitely stay again. Who knows what might happen!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I stayed at a haunted bed and breakfast in Maryland about two decades ago. Beautiful place on a river. The house originally was a brothel that was nearly burned down by British soldiers. That night I tried to sleep but there was a loud party going on in the room next to me. By 3:30 am things had quieted down, but I heard heavy footsteps up and down the hall all night. I didn't feel the least bit frightened. In fact, I felt very safe. The next morning, when I went downstairs for breakfast, I told the woman serving my meal about the party in the room next to mine, and she told me I couldn't have heard anything since I was alone in the building all night! _Yeaaahhhhh!!!!_ Talk about feeling the hair on the back of my neck standing on end!


Great story! I've never experienced a haunting before. I used to be able to tell when there was a ghost in a room but not because of a haunting situation.

What is the name of the B&B in case one of us want to check it out?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, this maybe isn't all that interesting, but I can "feel" colors.  For example, if I reach into a bag of colored straws, I can often sense which color is in my hand before pulling my hand out of the bag and looking.  

Edited to remove the "psychic" incident I described.  Don't know why, but after I typed it and moved on, I had a not very good feeling come over me.  Decided it's better to go with your gut than go against it.  Not sure why that story does not want to be told but it does not, so I'll leave it at that!


----------

